# spalted maple



## Ralph Muhs (May 9, 2012)

Half rotten maple log. (Spalted)

[attachment=5342]

[attachment=5343]

[attachment=5344]


----------



## davidgiul (May 9, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Half rotten maple log. (Spalted)



Alright. Nice pictures. Do you have any spalted pine for the Big Cougar? Where in WVA do you live?


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2012)

Woohoo! 

That's a heck of a nice looking log Ralph and a great picture of it.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 9, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> :whs:
> 
> Ralph tell us a bit about you mill :please?:



Thought you would never ask! My mill is homemade by a guy in Illinois. I bought it for about $3600, and that included four blades and a cant hook.

He would probably make more, but for more money. It works OK as long as I keep a sharp blade and keep it adjusted. Like any tool!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 9, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Ralph Muhs said:
> 
> 
> > Half rotten maple log. (Spalted)
> ...


Spalted pine??? Don't have any now but I could probably find some. I live on top of a mountain just above Lewisburg WV. Own 42 acres of timbered land. I retired here from Illinois 4 years ago. My hobbies grow all around me, on my land and on neighbors' land. I built my home here from mostly native lumber. Used my sawmill, planer, molder, and other tools. Now I'm doing it again, slowly and all alone again. This time on a cliff on my mountain property with a 60 mile view to Virginia. Love it here! I will send pictures soon.


----------



## davidgiul (May 9, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Ralph Muhs said:
> ...


Just kidding about the pine. That remark was for the benefit of Big Cougar. That is a pretty part of the state.


----------



## DKMD (May 9, 2012)

Looks like pretty stuff... Ambrosia streaks? The bottom half of that log looks pretty punky, but it seems like there some solid stuff too! Love the pic on the tractor... You retired guys have the coolest toys!


----------



## HomeBody (May 10, 2012)

I'm in Illinois and my wife retires in 6 yrs. I'm already there. We want to bail out of this place and get a house on a mountain too! Looks like you won the rat race to me. Gary.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 10, 2012)

HomeBody said:


> I'm in Illinois and my wife retires in 6 yrs. I'm already there. We want to bail out of this place and get a house on a mountain too! Looks like you won the rat race to me. Gary.


Findley!!!!!
I taught school for 26 years in Pawnee. We moved to Rochester in 86. Built another house near Buckhart, then another, then another. You might remember our bed and breakfast between Buckhart and Rochester. Retired here 4 years ago.
Property taxes here are a fourth of what we paid in IL. Here on the mountain it seldom gets above 85 degrees. Less humidity. No mosquitos. No poison ivy. Lewisburg was selected "Coolest Small Town in America in 2011. Any time you want you can come here and stay FREE. Would be happy to show you around.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 10, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Looks like pretty stuff... Ambrosia streaks? The bottom half of that log looks pretty punky, but it seems like there some solid stuff too! Love the pic on the tractor... You retired guys have the coolest toys!



Well, I suppose they are ambrosia streaks. I have a large and growing stack of this maple. I sawed the log into just three pieces. One is about 5 inches thick, one is about 4 inches, one is about 3 inches. 11, 12 and 10 inches wide.

I will give it away to anyone.


----------



## txpaulie (May 10, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like pretty stuff... Ambrosia streaks? The bottom half of that log looks pretty punky, but it seems like there some solid stuff too! Love the pic on the tractor... You retired guys have the coolest toys!
> ...



Careful Ralph...:no dice. more please:

There's a pantload o' wood-junkies here that'll pester you to no end when you say stuff like this!

I'll send you my shipping address!

p


----------



## HomeBody (May 13, 2012)

Ralph Muhs said:


> HomeBody said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Illinois and my wife retires in 6 yrs. I'm already there. We want to bail out of this place and get a house on a mountain too! Looks like you won the rat race to me. Gary.
> ...



Thanks for the offer! Less taxes, less heat and humidity, no skeeters or poison ivy...you know just what I'm trying to get away from. HaHa! I will put Lewisburg on my list of places to check out for sure. 

Are any of your ex-governers in prison? Gary


----------

